# top-hat-gypsy



## TH-Violinist (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm a gothic gypsy violinist, and am in a predicament- I only have one place to play at for tips, and it's already becoming an unstable relationship with the patrons. If I don't find a new place to play soon, I'm in trouble. I don't think normal stores or strip malls are good Ideas, and the greater amount of chain restaurants say no. Ideas? please post here or PM me. I live in Clakston, MI BTW


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 13, 2008)

Any of your local dives play live music? Do you have a downtown area? Train or bus stations?


----------

